
Does History Say China Wins? - rnicholson
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204621904577015973281190052.html
======
teyc
Liveris, the Dow boss who originates from Australia, has been saying the same
to Australian politicians, that it needs to "fall back in love with science".

I believe his words are sincere, and spoken as someone who has working
knowledge of how rapid progress is being made in China, regardless of the
actual number of patents filed by the Chinese.

